# mon macbook est lent



## pasc (23 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté il y a quinze jours un macbook. Et il est lent, je trouve. Il n'est pas rare que sur Safari, j'ai un temps d'attente quand j'appuie sur la barre d'espace. Si je clique sur un dossier, ça ne s'ouvre pas toujours immédiatement. Word 2008 installé dessus est d'une lenteur exaspérante. J'ai souvent la petite roue qui tourne, enfin bref, je me demande si c'est normal. Bien sûr, ce n'est pas tout le temps, mais souvent, suffisament souvent pour être agaçant.
Si je compare avec l'imac que j'avais acheté l'année dernière avant de le revendre pour des raisons de mobilité, il n'y a pas photo.
Alors, dois-je m'interroger ou est-ce normal ?


----------



## Larme (23 Juillet 2011)

Rien à faire dans _Switch et Conseils d'Achats_...

Sinon, quel OS ? Quelle machine exactement (Processeur, RAM) ? Quel type de disque dur ?
Que dit le _Moniteur d'Activités_ ?
Maintenant, comparons également cette configuration avec celle de l'iMac...


----------



## NightWalker (24 Juillet 2011)

Yep... transfert vers le forum portable...


----------

